# St Barts Forums > Timeless Tips - A Great Place To Start >  >  What there is and isn't . . .  feel free to add as you like . . . .spell check!

## JEK

There is no *U* in Colombier
There is one *M* and one *S* in Flamands
There is no apostrophe in Lorient
There is an accent on the wine Rosé for a reason
There are two *U*s in Gouverneur

----------


## KevinS

There are only one *E* and two *A*s in Sint Maarten.

----------


## amyb

Merci.

----------


## andynap

> There is no *U* in Colombier
> There is one *M* and one *S* in Flamands
> There is no apostrophe in Lorient
> There is an accent on the wine Rosé for a reason
> There are two *U*s in Gouverneur



3 Columbiers today but I didn't feel like correcting

----------


## JEK

> 3 Columbiers today but I didn't feel like correcting



I felt your pain

----------


## tim

There *are* some fabulous photographers on the island, both amateur and professional, who regularly and graciously contribute their talents to this site, the function of which was first exploited by fellow mod, iJEK.

What there *ain't* is a bike rental/repair boutique(unless it's slipped in without my notice).

----------


## stbartshopper

It is l'Esprit not L'Espirit.

----------


## kent1994

> There *are* some fabulous photographers on the island, both amateur and professional, who regularly and graciously contribute their talents to this site, the function of which was first exploited by fellow mod, iJEK.
> 
> What there *ain't* is a bike rental/repair boutique(unless it's slipped in without my notice).



And this is surprising because we noticed many more bikes this year.

----------


## elgreaux

there isn't a golf course or a casino...

----------


## LMAC

And the sign at Entr'acte no longer has an "l" in front of the name.
and, if I'm not mistaken the 
Tamarin used to be Le or La ......... but maybe not.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> There is no *U* in Colombier
> There is one *M* and one *S* in Flamands
> There is no apostrophe in Lorient
> There is an accent on the wine Rosé for a reason
> There are two *U*s in Gouverneur



"Anyone who can only think of one way to spell a word obviously lacks imagination."    -   Mark Twain


But I know some of you are stickers so I'll reluctantly add, there's no "Le" in the name of the restaurant called "Tamarin".

----------


## JEK

There is an *E* and two *Us* in Fourchue.

----------


## cassidain

_Chance_ *is* féminin and *isn't* masculin, donc l'expression *is* _bonne chance_ and *isn'*t _bon chance._ :)

----------


## JEK

There are no beans in La Gloriette's cassolette.

There is no lobster in a cassoulet.

----------


## Theresa

Call that lobster dish whatever you like.  My mouth is watering......

----------


## fins85258

Wonder if they will ever discover the Lobster Roll

----------


## cassidain

> Wonder if they will ever discover the Lobster Roll



Just as soon as they discover hot dog buns...never, I hope.

----------


## elgreaux

they sell hot dog buns at the supermarket and we sell a lot of hotdogs at the film festival snack bar :)

----------


## davesmom

I hope they put lobster in my "Cassolette"...

----------


## cassidain

> they sell hot dog buns at the supermarket and we sell a lot of hotdogs at the film festival snack bar :)



Geez, look for the Golden Arches next. :nightmare:

----------


## noel

There isn't the bread lady anymore.
Sad.

----------


## JEK

There is an *e* on the end of Repair*e* and it is L*e* -- L*e* Repair*e*.

Oh, and no *e* in Choisy.

----------


## george

There are 2 *N*s in saisonniers... :p

----------


## JEK

> There are 2 *N*s in saisonniers... :p




Touché !

----------


## JEK

There is a *L'* in L'Isola.

----------


## stbartshopper

St. Barth not St. Barts

----------


## davesmom

In French, you don't need a period if the abbreviation ends with the letter of the actual word.  St Barth
e.g. M. for Monsieur, Mme for Madame

----------


## cassidain

Plus, the word _saint_ when used, not to describe the canonized person him or herself, but the fête celebrating the saint or any church, town, street, square, etc name memorializing the saint requires a hyphen between _saint_ and the saint's name. Also, when referring to the saint him or herself, _saint_ is not capitalized, whereas it is in all other cases. Finally, when referring to the saint him or herself the word _saint_ must be spelled out. In all other cases it is strongly preferred that _saint_ be spelled out but may be abbreviated. Gender and number agreement applies.

So, the island is, _de préférence,_ Saint-Barthélemy. St-Barth or Saint-Barth otherwise. The saint himself is saint Barthélemy. The festival day is _la Saint-Barthélemy._

----------


## elgreaux

but no hyphens in English please, just plain old Saint Barth will do...

----------


## cassidain

> but no hyphens in English please, just plain old Saint Barth will do...



And plain old _rose_ for that pank wine too !

----------


## davesmom

Lovely explanation, Cass. Personally, I love the hypen.  Makes me feel more "connected":).  St-Barth it is!  Now I know the answer to my skate park question. Merci!

----------


## zp

There is no nude beach in Saint Barth, but there are many nude people on (some) beaches.

----------


## JEK



----------


## tim

We certainly have a complicated language!

----------


## andynap

> 



I thought this was a St Bart thread not an English language lesson.

----------


## JEK

There is a need for both.

----------


## andynap

Yes I agree but It seems no one is reading the sticky anyway. Note the Columbier in a trip report recently.

----------


## JEK

You can lead a horse to water . . .

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Teach me about "less" vs. "fewer"

----------


## didier

> And plain old _rose_ for that pank wine too !



hank, your tennessee roots are showing.........lol.

----------


## cassidain

> hank, your tennessee roots are showing.........lol.



"Fils du sud" :)

----------


## cassidain



----------


## amyb

You got me again, Cass. Ha ha ha!

----------


## cassidain

A seasonal one:

----------


## stbartshopper

St. Barth not St. Barts and Barthelemy not Bartholomew

----------


## JEK

> There is no *U* in Colombier
> There is one *M* and one *S* in Flamands
> There is no apostrophe in Lorient
> There is an accent on the wine Rosé for a reason
> There are two *U*s in Gouverneur



There is no *G* in LAvion

----------


## JEK

> There is no *U* in Colombier
> There is one *M* and one *S* in Flamands
> There is no apostrophe in Lorient
> There is an accent on the wine Rosé for a reason
> There are two *U*s in Gouverneur



There is no *e* in mosquito (singular) but there is in mosquitoes (plural)

----------


## JEK

In local usage the people of Saint Barth are referred to as The Saint Barth, not Barthians or other strange derivatives.

----------


## JEK

There is no* i* nor *e* in Eddy's

----------


## JEK

There no vulgarities implied in this Forum's use of *MFR*.

----------


## Dennis

> There no vulgarities implied in this Forum's use of *MFR*.



Lol!

----------


## JEK

There is only one *o* inAbramovich

----------


## JEK

> There is no *U* in Colombier
> There is one *M* and one *S* in Flamands
> There is no apostrophe in Lorient
> There is an accent on the wine Rosé for a reason
> There are two *U*s in Gouverneur




  Time for a refresher . . . you know who you are . . .

----------


## JEK

There is no *e* in Toiny

----------


## JEK

Le Repair*e* ends with an e

----------


## JEK

There is no* i* in transat

----------


## Dennis

> There is no* i* in transat



Maybe the dear forum member was referring to transportation to and from the dining venue?

----------


## JEK

> Le Repair*e* ends with an e




Sorry for the dupe - see post #22
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JEK

> There are two *U*s in Gouverneur



Still!

----------


## JEK

There is no Grande in Grain de Sel.

----------


## JEK

There is an *e* at the end of tartare and no space between the two tars

----------

